# Which garage for my FC3 RX7?



## Tune-R (May 26, 2006)

Hi guys.

Em im wondering if anybody could help me, ive got a 1989 Mazda RX7 FC3S which is needing a diagnostic check, remap and possibly a new uprated ECU. Only problem is it isnt standard, not by a long shot, so everytime i phone a garage im kindly told to try some where else. 

Now the RX7 was meant to be going to The Garage in Wishaw to get checked out, but as hes had my R32 GTR for 18 months now(getting a rebuild, big brakes, T88 which i had already plus a few other goodies, but its had problems from the get go build wise) i think i will try some where else.

Was going to put it into Wallace in Aberdeen but have read a few dodgy reports on a few forums so now that plan is out the window aswell. 

So any ideas where i could take it? I am based in Fife, and car would have to be trailered as its race spec and non road legal(plus isnt running due to a fuelling prob), so not wanting to travel anymore than 100 miles if possible.

Any help appreciated guys, cheers.

Ricky


----------



## R32Harv (Dec 2, 2007)

well using google theres a general jap garage by the name of Rice-Rockets.co.uk High Performance Japanese Imports not far away from you but seeing as its pretty modded i would be inclined to get in touch with a well known rx7 tuners such as Jimmy's Mazda Rotary Specialists or RE:WORX Ltd - Servicing & Tuning for all High Performance cars to name a couple. The thing is it will only cost a couple hundred to get a company to trailer it if you dont want the hassle and i would have more confidence taking it to a specialist as you will be spending good money on the mods needed and remapping is not a thing i would want done unless it was done by a pro with lots of experience as a bad map will result in a blown engine. Just my 2p's worth but let us know how you get on. I always liked the rx7's, mad engines the [email protected] rotary.


----------



## YokoAE86 (May 23, 2007)

I would suggest Worx as they are one of the best in the business for RX7 needs. It will cost to get your car down south but you are guaranteed quality work from these guys.


----------



## Tune-R (May 26, 2006)

Cheers guys, i'll give them a phone today. I agree, id be aswell just paying that bit extra and getting the car taking to a specialist, would no doubt work out cheaper in the long run anyway as the car would be getting done right.

Ricky


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Maybe best to ask on Welcome to the mazdarotaryclub.com website or fd:uk. There you may find more information by doing a search.

The tuner that the MRC club chairman uses and comes highly recommended is Hayward Rotary. In my experience he's the best of the bunch, good honest work and decent fair prices. Do a search on Google for Hayward Rotary.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Miguel - Newera said:


> Maybe best to ask on Welcome to the mazdarotaryclub.com website or fd:uk. There you may find more information by doing a search.
> 
> The tuner that the MRC club chairman uses and comes highly recommended is Hayward Rotary. In my experience he's the best of the bunch, good honest work and decent fair prices. Do a search on Google for Hayward Rotary.


Or if your flash (like miguel ) you get yours done at Knightsports 

seriously though the MRC does seem to recommend Hayward


----------



## 88GT-R (Jul 31, 2005)

I run a Time Attack FC, and the only people who have worked on the car(other than myself) are WGT in Cheshire. WGT Auto Developments Ltd Very good at what they do, and have just built a 4 rotor NA engine. 

Cheers,
John


----------



## Tune-R (May 26, 2006)

Cheers guys, gonna try and research a few palces, was meant to get it done sometime this week but ive been busy chasing up the garage working on the GTR that the FC has been left in the dark again.


----------



## gibson (Feb 21, 2005)

dragon could be a start..


----------



## Tune-R (May 26, 2006)

Nah i tried Dragon a while back, they dont touch the FC model.

Ricky


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Well hope you get it all sorted


----------



## Tune-R (May 26, 2006)

Cheers Matty, will let you guys know how i get on .This week tho, priority is to get the 32 back, been away over 18 months now and want it back, damn Garage:squintdan


----------



## Cashpoint (Jan 12, 2004)

My FD is service by Powergain in Brentwood essex, but there a bit of a trek for you.


----------



## Tune-R (May 26, 2006)

Cheers mate, gonna phone a few places on Monday and see what i can sort out, seems any place good is going to be a trek, so just gonna have to bite the bullet and let it travel so i can get it done right.

Ricky


----------



## M19 GTR (May 26, 2002)

88GT-R said:


> I run a Time Attack FC, and the only people who have worked on the car(other than myself) are WGT in Cheshire. WGT Auto Developments Ltd Very good at what they do, and have just built a 4 rotor NA engine.
> 
> Cheers,
> John


X2

One of if not the best Rotary specialist in the UK, I used them for 2 years when i had my FC3S and the engine he rebuilt for me is still going strong today.


Tony


----------



## Tune-R (May 26, 2006)

M19 GTR said:


> X2
> 
> One of if not the best Rotary specialist in the UK, I used them for 2 years when i had my FC3S and the engine he rebuilt for me is still going strong today.
> 
> ...


Car is now going to WGT in the next couple of weeks, would be sooner but the guy he uses for picking the cars up is on holiday next week, so fingers crossed they can get it working.

Cheers for the help guys:thumbsup:

Ricky


----------

